# Awards at L.A.D.O.S.



## jimspaphs (Aug 21, 2012)

Had 4 A.O.C. /Q.O.S.awards granted at th Logan and District Orchid Society August meeting.
Global Harmony`Cjassic`---AM 80.3
Lamourose`Marie`-- HCC 77.7
Magnetic North`Lucky Strike`--- AM 80.3
Marie-Galant x Blendia ---HCC 77.5


----------



## Justin (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh my those are excellent. The Magnetic North is my fave of the group.


----------



## cattmad (Aug 21, 2012)

congratulations jim, all well worth the award

Brad


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 22, 2012)

Bravo Jim, great blooms !!!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Aug 22, 2012)

:clap: Well-deserved, Jim! :clap:

I love your breedings and your photos, thanks a lot for sharing !


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 22, 2012)

WOW!!! 4 AWARDS in one shot!! You're putting us to shame!
Congrats! Well done!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2012)

Congratulations! Very impressive!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice! I really like Lamourose.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 24, 2012)

Congratulations on the awards. Seems like your the man.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice. Normally I don't care at all for complexes, but you can't deny these flowers recognition. Very nice form and color. Great plants!


----------



## eaborne (Aug 24, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 25, 2012)

All are very nice, but I especially like the 2nd one! Congratulations!


----------



## tim (Aug 25, 2012)

jim how about some background - where are they from, how long have you had them, what plans to breed on? had a great time looking at the pedigrees of these...Do you have a photo of your Another Hunter? Global Harmony sure is a lovely grex.


----------



## emydura (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations Jim.


----------



## jimspaphs (Aug 26, 2012)

*background*

Tim,Global Harmony was a cross made by Rod Mackinney of Mackinneys Nursery here in Brisbane.---The seedlings were labeled as --Warrawong x (Mildred Hunter x Thule x x Trinadad) .---One flowered in a 3 inch pot(`Marie's Treasure) so I purchased it and another half a dozen seedlings.Two have received AM (`Classic` and `Oasis`) and some of the others are promising .---Oasis went on to win Australian Orchid Hybrid of the Year in 1998.---I have used `Oasis` and `Maries Treasure` in my breeding but most of them are still to flower.
From left are`Bin`---`Maries Treasure`---`RSN`---`TY`-and`Oasis`.






tim said:


> jim how about some background - where are they from, how long have you had them, what plans to breed on? had a great time looking at the pedigrees of these...Do you have a photo of your Another Hunter? Global Harmony sure is a lovely grex.


----------



## tim (Aug 26, 2012)

a beautiful group, and apparently very high-percentage cross...i wonder who else has seedlings. i assumed since you registered the cross the parents were yours, and was interested in the Another Hunter because all those parents - Mildred Hunter, Thule, and Trinidad are pretty poorly shaped flowers.


----------



## jimspaphs (Aug 26, 2012)

*parents*

Tim The cross was made by mackinneys nursery and by the time the seedlings flowered mildred hunter x Thule x Trinadad had passed away.--I do have the Warrawong in my collection and I think the good genes came from it.(Winston Churchill x Keelat)





tim said:


> a beautiful group, and apparently very high-percentage cross...i wonder who else has seedlings. i assumed since you registered the cross the parents were yours, and was interested in the Another Hunter because all those parents - Mildred Hunter, Thule, and Trinidad are pretty poorly shaped flowers.


----------



## tim (Aug 27, 2012)

yes I saw the photo - I am totally unfamiliar with Keelat as well, but the Warrawong is very nicely colored.

Did Joyce Spence make the cross of Magnetic North or was that someone else?

It's a shame you can't get US material and vice versa...


----------



## jimspaphs (Aug 28, 2012)

*Keelat*

Keelat (Etta x John Keeling) was used in Australia for its good spotting.I had a plant but lost it.
Joyce Spence gave me her records when she sold her collection and they read. 
8-8-73 Magnetic North ---seedling from Wondabah Orchids .
4-11-83 received approval from Ratcliffe to register the cross.
So it was a Ratcliffe cross.






tim said:


> yes I saw the photo - I am totally unfamiliar with Keelat as well, but the Warrawong is very nicely colored.
> 
> Did Joyce Spence make the cross of Magnetic North or was that someone else?
> 
> It's a shame you can't get US material and vice versa...


----------

